# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  از بین رشته های هوشبی ، اتاق عمل ، علوم تغذیع ، علوم آزمایشگاهی و پرستاری کدوم ؟!

## Amin97

دوستان از بین این رشته ها کدوم بازار کار بهتر ؟ درامد بیشتر ؟ شغل راحت تر ؟ یا در کل بهتره ؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 
اگرم خودتون رشته ی دیگه ای تو این حدودا مد نظرتونه بگید لطفا .

----------


## ashki0076

یه طوری هیشکی اینجا نظر نمی ده ما حس غریبی می کنیم فک می کنیم که همه قراره پزشکی قبول بشن 
خب این رشته ها هم اگه کسی اطلاعی داره لطفا به اشتراک بزاره
افت نداره که به خدا

----------


## Dr_farid

سلام،من با خیلی ها صحبت کردم در این مورد.از نظر بازار کار پرستاری از همشون بهتره.معمولا پرستار ها 2-3 جا کار میکنن.چون معمولا هر بیمارستانی که میخواد نیرو بگیره مثلا 2 تا هوشبر و اتاق عمل و تغذیه میگیره ولی 20 تا یا بیشتر پرستار استخدام میکنه.در آمد اینا تو یه سطح هست و فرق زیادی نمیکنه.از نظر راحتی فک کنم تغذیه راحت باشه کارش و فک کنم بشه جایی مثه مطب هم زد.

----------


## *Yousef*

تغذیه عالیه، همه چی داره، پول، مطب، پرستیژ
مهمتر اینکه توسری خور نیستی

----------


## fafa.Mmr

هوشبری شیفت شبش کمه برای خانم ها کمتر حقوقش مثل پرستاریه اتاق عمل کارش سنگینه و باید اجسام سنگین را جابه جا کنی و حقوقش کمه بازار کار خوبی نداره دختر خاله دوستم حتی با پارتی هم نتونسته بره سرکار علوم ازمایش گاهی حقوقش خوبه وبستگی به خدت داره بیمارستان کارکنی یا ازمایشگاه خصوصی بزنی علوم تغذیه شغل راحتیه ولی میگن بازار کارش خوب نیست پرستاری خوبه ولی چون شیفت شب داره زود پیرمیشی و صورتت خراب میشه  ولی سریع میزارن سرکار رشته فیزیو تراپی فکرکنم حقوقش بیشتر از پرستاریه البته به خودت بستگی داره خصوصی یا بیمارستان هرچه قدر هم با دکترهای بیشتری کارکنی حقوقت بیشتره  به نظرم رشته های هوشبری علوم ازمایشگاهی بینایی سنجی فیزیو تراپی و گفتار درمانی  رشته های خوبی از همه لحاظ باشن

----------

